
Google poaches 14-year Mac veteran from Apple to bring Fuchsia to market - Memosyne
https://9to5google.com/2019/01/22/google-fuchsia-poaches-mac-veteran/
======
hindsightbias
“A report from July of 2018 revealed that Google plans to first release a
smart speaker running Fuchsia within three years.”

Um, as much as I want the boys and gals in Dallas to succeed, I think I see a
problem here.

